# Munich first listen



## dogforester (Dec 17, 2005)

http://www.soundtrack.net/

Sorry if this has already been posted. Is this the first time Williams has used loops in a score ?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Dec 19, 2005)

I really like this score... Avners theme (primarily track 6 and 18) is really great.

I reckon I'll be getting this. Looking forward to the film as well.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm off to watch the film in a few minutes. Been listening to the score the past hour. God the theme for Avner is cool - especialy the renditions in "A prayer for peace"

Williams strikes again - lets see if Spielberg will to (I think so )


----------



## videohlper (Jan 19, 2006)

Hey -- I don't know if it was Williams that used loops. Didn't Tomandandy do some cues for JFK? I think cues with the the loops were theirs.

Of course, I could be wrong, becasue I'm entirely too lazy to get off my butt and find the CD.

Stew


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 19, 2006)

Fantastic film - I was quite amazed how little Avners theme was utilized. In most parst the score is very subtle


----------



## Evan Gamble (Jan 19, 2006)

yeah I saw this twice, once with A Sapp..and the second time was even more powerful...

If Williams is God then Spielberg is Jesus...


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 19, 2006)

Just for everyone's edification, Williams is one of the last holdouts for the old way of composing. In a recent interview, he admitted to using piano, pencil and paper to compose all of his scores. Although he uses samples and synths occasionally, he writes in a traditional manner and admits he isn't too schooled on Pro Tools and such.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 20, 2006)

dcoscina said:


> Just for everyone's edification, Williams is one of the last holdouts for the old way of composing. In a recent interview, he admitted to using piano, pencil and paper to compose all of his scores. Although he uses samples and synths occasionally, he writes in a traditional manner and admits he isn't too schooled on Pro Tools and such.



Interesting - I'd say 'its working OK for him' :wink: 



Rob


----------



## Ed (Jan 20, 2006)

dcoscina said:


> Just for everyone's edification, Williams is one of the last holdouts for the old way of composing. In a recent interview, he admitted to using piano, pencil and paper to compose all of his scores. Although he uses samples and synths occasionally, he writes in a traditional manner and admits he isn't too schooled on Pro Tools and such.



Apparently he has some guys that work for him that do his mockups!


----------



## nadeama (Jan 20, 2006)

Actually, in a number of past interviews, Williams mentions that he only works at the piano and plays his music at the piano for the directors. I actually remember being surprised when reading that on the 3 last Star Wars films, he met with George Lucas maybe once or twice for spotting the film, and the next time they met was on the scoring stage!

So, Williams is one of the last film composers (probably along with Ennio Morricone in Italy) who simply doesn't provide a mockup for the director. You just have to trust him (which by now I guess is not that hard).


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 24, 2006)

nadeama said:


> Actually, in a number of past interviews, Williams mentions that he only works at the piano and plays his music at the piano for the directors. I actually remember being surprised when reading that on the 3 last Star Wars films, he met with George Lucas maybe once or twice for spotting the film, and the next time they met was on the scoring stage!



yeh, that may be a little bit offthread, but you know how often spielberg just cuts his music and uses it on different places or takes music from an episode before :wink:


----------

